

Bootstrap-switch - nostalgiaz
https://github.com/nostalgiaz/bootstrap-switch

======
flexie
I never know whether these switches are on or off. Is it on when it says "on"
or does it mean that if I want it to be on I should use this switch?

In this case it's even more confusing because the "on" color is red, which
often indicates off.

That being said, the switches are pretty.

~~~
bbx
Yes, I find them confusing as well. It's because the 2 options are mutually
exclusive. So you have to decide to either display the current state (On or
Off), or display the possible action ( _switching to_ On or Off).

It always takes me a few seconds to figure it out. In the end, I believe
displaying two radio buttons is the best option here.

~~~
patrickaljord
There was a post on HN with a fix for that problem, I can't find it right now
but maybe someone could.

~~~
Alexx
[http://www.chrisnorstrom.com/2012/11/invention-multiple-
choi...](http://www.chrisnorstrom.com/2012/11/invention-multiple-choice-
windowed-slider-ui/)

I think that's the post you are referring to. He sums up nicely why this
standard style of 'on / off' slider is a terrible UI choice.

~~~
aw3c2
They are not a terrible choice. On the contrary! They are used everywhere in
iOS! Would Apple do that if it was not intuitive and perfect?

~~~
patrickaljord
This is a case where Apple got it wrong and everyone copied Apple anyway
because Apple. Seriously though, I'm not sure Apple invented these switches
but they sure helped popularize them. And yes, I do think they are terrible.

~~~
aw3c2
Sorry, I made a sarcastic comment without closing the tab before posting. Not
HN etiquette.

~~~
patrickaljord
I knew you were being sarcastic. I was just adding my agreeing comment :)

------
stef25
This has been posted before. I implemented such an on/off switch in an app but
the client didn't know which was which so I replaced it with a simple
checkbox.

~~~
Guillaume86
I made something very similar (without the animations) and a blue background
for ON/red background for off is pretty readable (I still have to check for
color blindness but I think red/blue is not a problem).

------
sfvisser
Looks nice, but two simple things that I noticed:

\- The animation is a bit slower than I would expect.

\- If you're dragging the button from left to right with your mouse it sticks
to a side when it touches it. This prevents me from playing with it while
thinking about my choice.

------
arb99
With noscript (ff extension) it didn't even gracefully fall back to a non JS
based switch (checkbox).

------
Geee
Why aren't the animations smooth? Is that because there's no subpixel
rendering of DOM elements? Is there any solutions for that?

Edit: Found out that transform-property should be used for smooth animations.

------
ville
The previous discussion about these:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4594264>

